# Which ohio lakes allow atv's for ice fishing?



## WWWalleye (Sep 7, 2009)

I was pretty bummed when I found out I couldn't take my quad on mosquito this past winter, it sure was nice when Erie was fishable being able to drag the shanty with the quad. Are there any other lakes near northeast ohio that allow ice fishing with ATV's?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Main Chain of the Portage Lakes allows ice vehicles (East, West, Mud, Rex, Turkeyfoot and Miller), not sure about Long Lake or North Reservoir though and Nimisila is a no no for sure. When the ice is good on East Reservoir it looks like a freakin motocross out there! Here's a map for you!!

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub270.gif


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

i launched the sled out of the bait shop on long lake last winter.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ya i found that out to last year. but they didnt say anything about a mountain bike that i pulled my shanty and stuff out with.. i had people telling me i wish i thought of that.....do the same this year... thats a heck of a walk out there..


WWWalleye said:


> I was pretty bummed when I found out I couldn't take my quad on mosquito this past winter, it sure was nice when Erie was fishable being able to drag the shanty with the quad. Are there any other lakes near northeast ohio that allow ice fishing with ATV's?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

do you use studded tires?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen folks using them on Grand Lake St Marys.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

also indian lake will allow them alot of sleds are there


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Fish2Win said:


> do you use studded tires?


nope dont use studded tires but i dont take it out unless theres atleast 1'' of snow on the ice. to get some sort of traction..


----------

